# If You Don't Have A Locking Hitch Pin Get One!



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Most of you will think I'm nuts. I downgraded from my Outback 28FRL-S 5th wheel to a pop-up camper.
Anyway, upon my return from the inaugral trip as I was unhitching, I noticed the cheesy little retainer clip had come off allowing the pin to work almost all the way out. This was th type with a grove around the pin that the clip fits into as opposed to the type with a hole through it. Needless to say it scared the stuffing out of me and I immediately went an bought a locking pin. That won't happen again to me.

Best to all, Glenn


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

The downside to that...leaving your hitch pin lock key on the bumper of your TV and leaving somewhere on the road between your house and the state park 100 miles away...solution...having to tow your OB to a local key shop for them to remove. I guess your worst case scenario is much worse!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lol, I keep my locking pin key on the ring with my truck key, lose it and I'm completely out of business. The other pin I use has a cotter key that goes thru a hole in the pin, hasn't come off yet.

Mike


----------



## Escalade Steve (May 10, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> The downside to that...leaving your hitch pin lock key on the bumper of your TV and leaving somewhere on the road between your house and the state park 100 miles away...solution...having to tow your OB to a local key shop for them to remove. I guess your worst case scenario is much worse!


This is the reason I keep a cordless 4" cut off wheel on hand. (about $100 home depot)

I'm terrible with keys and from time to time misplace padlock keys to the backyard fence, in addition to various other locks including my storage unit and hitch locks, etc.

My trusty angle grinder saves me from the headache of dealing with a locksmith. It will also go through a hitch pin lock like a hot knife through butter in about 15 seconds.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I carry my lithium battery powered dremel tool with a diamond abrasive wheel just for such emergencies.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have towed alot and I have never had a hitch pin "fall off" I have left it on the bumper before. If you did put it on was it loose or something. My other idea would be some one needed one and saw yours and borrowed it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> Most of you will think I'm nuts. I downgraded from my Outback 28FRL-S 5th wheel to a pop-up camper.
> Anyway, upon my return from the inaugral trip as I was unhitching, I noticed the cheesy little retainer clip had come off allowing the pin to work almost all the way out. This was th type with a grove around the pin that the clip fits into as opposed to the type with a hole through it. Needless to say it scared the stuffing out of me and I immediately went an bought a locking pin. That won't happen again to me.
> 
> Best to all, Glenn


Good call, Glenn! Glad you found it before you had an accident. We have always used a lock on our hitch.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just cut a spare key and throw it in the glove box. Or toss the 2nd key they give you in the glove box. It should be a legal requirememnt to have a locking pin in any hitch.

Carey


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

I switched to a locking pin after the Salem RV show a few years back. Went into the show and came out to find my ball mount stolen. Always lock everything now.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

In all my years of towing I have never had this happen - not that it couldn't, just never has happened to me.

I don't blame you for going the pop-up route - its nice to be more outdoors in great sleeping weather. Our camper history goes something like this...
- Tent camping in our early years
- small 8' Jayco pop-up after getting caught too many times in the rain in a tent
- large 12' Jayco pop-up when money became more available
- 24' Coachman travel trailer as the kids got a bit bigger
- back to a 10' Coleman pop-up as I missed the "outdoors"
- currently in a 26RS Outback and loving it


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

GlenninTexas said:


> Most of you will think I'm nuts. I downgraded from my Outback 28FRL-S 5th wheel to a pop-up camper.
> 
> Best to all, Glenn


I am curious why you go back to pop-up?

I know I like the pop-up better for two reasons. First is its simplicity and low cost in maintenance. Second, it is easy to tow and does not "murder" tow vehicle gas mileage not to mention I can store it in my garage instead of paying for storage.

But you know DW would divorce me if I choose pop-up over her Outback....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Most of you will think I'm nuts. I downgraded from my Outback 28FRL-S 5th wheel to a pop-up camper.
> 
> Best to all, Glenn


I am curious why you go back to pop-up?

I know I like the pop-up better for two reasons. First is its simplicity and low cost in maintenance. Second, it is easy to tow and does not "murder" tow vehicle gas mileage not to mention I can store it in my garage instead of paying for storage.

But you know DW would divorce me if I choose pop-up over her Outback....









The reason you stated plus most of my camping is done over weekend and within 50 miles, so I don't mind the little extra setup and takedown time. If I was taking a lot of long trips it may be different.
Primary reason is I'm looking to get a couple of kayaks and with the 5'er I had no way to take them.

Oh and I don't have a DW to worry about.

Glenn

[/quote]


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I carry a lockable pin, and I keep both the keys in my pickup door "cubby" so wherever the truck goes the keys and pin go too. I had a friend who told me pin with clip version sheared off while towing...anyone heard of the steel failing that way?


----------

